# Aro, ara, area



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Iin varie fonti ho rovato i termini _*aro, ara, area* _per esprimere la misura di superficie (del terreno, immobiliare, ecc.) equivalente a 100 metri quadrati. La mia domanda è, quale di questi è usato in pratica nel senso di unità di misura?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Iin vari fonti ho rovato i termini _*aro, ara*_


Quali fonti? (femminile)


----------



## francisgranada

Dizionari bilingui, ma anche qui e qui. 

(ho corretto: _varie _fonti. Grazie !!)


----------



## jazyk

Ara (più comune secondo me) o aro. Area no.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Dizionari bilingui, ma anche qui e qui.
> 
> (ho corretto: _varie _fonti. Grazie !!)


Come indicano anche le tue fonti, *ara* ha un uso molto specifico e limitato e non è un sinonimo di area.
A seconda del contesto e dell'area geografica, ci sono altri termini molto più comuni (piò, ettaro, acro etc)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Il termine più 'comune' è _ara_, ma in realtà nel linguaggio quotidiano non è usato quasi mai.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> Ara (più comune secondo me) ... Area no.


Suppongo sia così perché  il termine _area _ha già un signifato generale. Allora, se ho capito bene, in italiano abbiamo _ar*a* _ed _ettar*o *_ (che è un po' strano... ).  Per curiosità, in spagnolo - almeno secondo il DRAE - sarebbe _área _ed _hectárea _


Necsus said:


> Il termine più 'comune' è _ara_, ma in realtà nel linguaggio quotidiano non è usato quasi mai.


Ciao  Necsus, ho capito  (istintivamente ci ho pensato, visto che infatti non ho mai sentito parlare nessun italiano né di _ari _né di _are_ ...).

Ok, allora mi spiego un po' meglio. Il motivo concreto della mia domanda è che voglio dire ai miei amici italiani qualcosa nel senso che "il nostro giardino misura circa 10 _are _(_ari_...)". Da noi il corrispondente termine si usa quotidianamente (anche nell linguaggio colloquiale, suppongo per motivi pratici). Cioè, dire che abbiamo un giardino di _10 000 metri quadrati _oppure di _0,01 kilometri quadrati_ sarebbe un po' strano e sicuramente poco pratico ... Quindi la mia domanda è, come esprimere la detta idea in italiano in modo "normale" o usuale/idiomatico?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> "il nostro giardino misura circa 10 _are _


No, almeno che parli con uno del settore.
Usa ettari o metri quadrati.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> No, almeno che parli con uno del settore.
> Usa ettari o metri quadrati.


Ok, quindi _ettari _va bene ...


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Ok, quindi _ettari _va bene.


Dipende da che intendi. Un ettaro corrisponde a cento are,  quindi dovresti dire "un decimo di ettaro" per 10 are,  che non mi suona tanto bene. A me andava bene "10 are" ma se proprio non piace a questo punto ti resta solo "1000 mq".


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> ... dovresti dire "un decimo di ettaro" per 10 are,  che non mi suona tanto bene.


Appunto, neanche a me ...  





> ...a questo punto ti resta solo "1000 mq


 Il problema con_ le migliaia di metri quadrati_ è che sono difficilmente immaginabili in pratica ...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> A me andava bene "10 are" ma se proprio non piace a questo punto ti resta solo "1000 mq".


Conosco molti geometri e ingegneri civili. Non li ho MAI sentiti usare il termine ARE.
Qui si usano gli ettari (che fondamentalmente sono un multiplo delle are), i piò (per i terreni agricoli) e i metri quadrati.
Certo che alle elementari ti spiegano cos'è un ARA (o almeno 40 anni fa te lo spiegavano) ma la gente non usa quel termine.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Qui si usano gli ettari (che fondamentalmente sono un multiplo delle are), i piò (per i terreni agricoli) e i metri quadrati.


Boh? Forse ci sono anche differenze geografiche. Io non avrei problemi con are ed ettari mentre "piò" mi coglierebbe del tutto impreparato.


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Il problema con_ le migliaia di metri quadrati_ è che sono difficilmente immaginabili in pratica


Per i giardini si usano proprio i metri quadrati (che a rigore sarebbero _centiare_), spesso anche quando l'estensione raggiunge o supera i 10.000 mq, quindi un _ettaro_, che è una misura più utilizzata in ambito agricolo.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Quindi, possiamo scrivere "100 m2" (non posso mettere "2" in apice, scusate)?


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Io scrivo dal Veneto... Può darsi che "ara" sia usato dagli esperti, ma io non l'avevo mai sentito dire. Fino ad oggi, se qualcuno mi avesse detto che un certo terreno misurava tot are, non avrei capito di che superficie stava parlando... Ettari ed acri invece li conosco, e sono gli unici termini che mi sembra di aver letto sui giornali o di aver sentito in televisione... Questa è la mia esperienza di uomo della strada del nord-est.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Ettari ed acri invece li conosco


Vero, mi sono dimenticato che anche gli acri sono usati abbastanza comunemente.


----------



## lorenzos

Acri?
"Un acro corrisponde a 43 560 (66 × 660) piedi quadrati, a 4 840 (22 × 220) iarde quadrate e cioè dieci catene quadrate, equivalenti a 4 046,85642 m²" (da wikipedia)


----------



## symposium

Beh, non sono un perito agrimensore... Dico solo che mi è capitato di sentir nominare gli acri, gli ari mai. Parlo da profano! "Il Bosco dei Cento Acri", ad esempio...


----------



## itka

Non ho mai sentito la parola "piò" e non la trovo sui dizionari. Mi potreste dire gentilmente quanto vale un piò?
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

itka said:


> Non ho mai sentito la parola "piò" e non la trovo sui dizionari. Mi potreste dire gentilmente quanto vale un piò ?
> Grazie !


E' spiegato bene qui. E' un termine di uso locale, quindi fuori dalla Lombardia non è usato

Piò di terra - Wikipedia


----------



## itka

Grazie Paul! È una parola regionale che non conoscevo del tutto! Se un giorno vado in Lombardia...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non ti preoccupare Itka, non l'ho mai sentito neppure io!


----------



## itka

> Non ti preoccupare Itka, non l'ho mai sentito neppure io!


Grazie di dirmelo ! Ma purtroppo so molto bene che, tra le parole che ho dimenticate e quelle che non ho mai saputo, mi mancano tanti termini in Italiano...


----------



## bearded

Ah, ma se è lecito parlare di _piò _allora lo sarà anche parlare di _tornature_, un termine qualche volta ancora in uso nella mia patria emiliana (1 tornatura = ca. 2000 mq, ovvero 144 pertiche).
tornatura .


----------



## itka

Ciao Bearded!
Vedo solo adesso che ci proponi quest'altra parola "tornatura". La definizione è interessante... Chissà quale "area [che] una coppia di buoi riuscirà ad arare [oggi] in una giornata"  ...Ci sarà ancora, in qualche posto, qualche coppia di buoi?
Grazie per la parola!


----------



## bearded

Ciao, itka: non c'è di che.
In Italia, prima dell'unificazione nazionale e dell'introduzione del sistema decimale, c'erano praticamente in ogni regione dei vocaboli ''locali'' per indicare tutte le misure - non solo quelle di superficie (nonché le monete: soldi, quattrini, scudi, baiocchi..). Alcuni di questi vocaboli sono ancora in uso , in particolare nei dialetti. Taluni vecchi contadini - sempre di meno -  si trovano ancora oggi a disagio con gli ettari e i metri quadrati.
I termini che ti potrebbero essere proposti da altri partecipanti al forum (provenienti da altre regioni e purché un po' pratici della materia) sono quindi innumerevoli.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao bearded. Confermo le _tornature _anch'io . Una settimana fa, avevo degli ospiti bolognesi (lui proveniente da Bologna e lei dalla provincia di Ferrara). Entrambi conoscono il termine _tornatura _ed i loro genitori/nonni lo usavano quottidianamente.


----------



## gnommero

In realtà gli ettari (ha), le are (a) e le centiare (ca) sono ancora le unità di misura ufficiali italiane per le superfici dei terreni, pertanto nelle visure del Catasto terreni o della Conservatoria dei registri immobiliari e di conseguenza anche negli atti di compravendita dei terreni la superficie è espressa con queste unità. Quindi un terreno di 512.475 mq è indicato con ha 51 a 24 ca 75.
Di fatto sono però usate solo nei documenti scritti e in forma abbreviata, tranne gli ettari che invece sono usati anche nella lingua parlata.
Gli acri sono invece un'unità di misura anglosassone e quindi sono utilizzati in quel contesto.


----------

